# Where is Troy Watson/Ligero Wheels?



## JTP (Feb 13, 2005)

I have called him 3 times and left messages. I am really not in a big rush for my wheels but I would like to know when to expect them. He has not returned the calls which seems very unusual. He usually answers his phone right away. I tried again today and his mailbox is full. I really hope he is OK and he is just on vacation or something.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sent you a PM regarding contact info.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Sent you a PM regarding contact info.


Jimm, sent you a PM as well. Thanks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I spoke to him this weekend. He's just extremely busy and dealing with suppliers that don't get him inventory when promised.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> I spoke to him this weekend. He's just extremely busy and dealing with suppliers that don't get him inventory when promised.


I imagined it was something like that. I called the other day and the mailbox was full as well. First time I've called and couldn't get in touch.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Sounds like he needs new suppliers.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

CIOCC FAN said:


> Sounds like he needs new suppliers.


No that easy.
It happended to me a few years ago with the same think I think he is dealing with concerning Tune. One supplier in the US..
It stunked for business as well and cost me $$ on top of it with comps and refunds...:cryin: :mad2:

Believe me it sucks! Dealing with overseas companies can be rought at time. Italy is the worst! BUT we need to remember not all the world conducts business like we do in the US.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

If it's a consistent problem though, you don't use their stuff, find alternatives to offer. You certainly don't go telling people you can get stuff and take their money when you don't know when it'll arrive.

I only commented because these threads pop up with amazing regularity, and it all comes back to the same thing, blaming suppliers and being too busy. Simple answer, take less work on and don't give delivery times you can't stick to.

I mean nothing personal by stating this, I'm sure Troy Watson can build good wheels, or he wouldn't be in such demand.


----------



## JTP (Feb 13, 2005)

*Troy is OK*

My wheels are on the way

And for the record he did not take my money until he was able to get the Tune hubs in stock.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

CIOCC FAN said:


> If it's a consistent problem though, you don't use their stuff, find alternatives to offer. You certainly don't go telling people you can get stuff and take their money when you don't know when it'll arrive.
> 
> I only commented because these threads pop up with amazing regularity, and it all comes back to the same thing, blaming suppliers and being too busy. Simple answer, take less work on and don't give delivery times you can't stick to.
> 
> I mean nothing personal by stating this, I'm sure Troy Watson can build good wheels, or he wouldn't be in such demand.


+1. I've hesitated to even post in this thread because I don't have any information on why the delay and lack of response and I'm not a fan of outing someone in a public forum. However, I'm not sure what else I can do at this point. I don't doubt Troy's ability or reputation as a quality wheelbuilder, or else I wouldn't have ordered with him. However, lack of communication or ability to even reach him is not helpful. An honest response is sometimes the best. If you can't meet my expected timetable for whatever reason, that's ok. I'll either move on and seek someone else to build a wheelset or stick with you. If there is an issue, just let me know (I didn't order Tune hubs). I've heard nothing, been pretty flexible on timing, and assumed it's one of the issues stated in this thread. The problem is I still haven't heard anything directly from Troy despite several attempts through various means.


----------



## Porter7 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Same problem - No response*

I also have a order in to him. He promissed the rims would arrive last week when he took my order. Sent several e-mails and I have not received a response. Also tried to call and the mail box is full. Also, no tune hubs. When I originally put in my order he said he would only have a delay if he had to replace a rim due to a defect or something....


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

*i can't reach him either*

I ordered wheels a few months ago and finally received them but the skewers I wanted were not in stock. He was supposed to send me a refund for the skewers but I have yet to receive it and it has been over a month. I can't reach him via phone or email.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Anyone have any luck besides JTP??


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

JTP,
Congratulation! god speed for your shipment! Give us a shout once you received your goodies.



JTP said:


> My wheels are on the way
> 
> And for the record he did not take my money until he was able to get the Tune hubs in stock.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

is anything about his wheels special, compared to other wheelbuilders? parts selection?


----------



## terrafirma (Dec 16, 2005)

steel515 said:


> is anything about his wheels special, compared to other wheelbuilders? parts selection?



Yeah, they come in and have to be worked on to get them perfect. My wheelset from him came with misaligned bladed spokes, were untrue to a small degree, and have hops (not round).


----------



## OrangeMKM (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm waiting for his wheels too.

After a couple months of waiting, he sent me an invoice for the wheels.

I've paid it and haven't been about to contact him for weeks. I call and email a lot but never get ahold of him. Gahh!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*I just got word from him today*

FWIW... I just got an email from him with pics and a promise that I'd see my wheels tomorrow.

It's been a long wait, but they are pretty custom... I guess my only message is that I finally made it to the top of the stack and you will, too.

I totally hate it when voice mail boxes are full! A serious faux pas when it comes to customer service...

Will post wheel review when I get them.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Troy lives...*

I just got my wheels on Friday... they are light, round, and true. For everybody still waiting, I hope you get yours soon.

It would be hard to say that I'd do _that_ wait again, but I'm very happy with the finished product, and dollar for dollar, I'm still very happy with the intersection of the price and the product.

But you're right; if you'd asked me last week what I thought of the process, you would NOT have heard the same story!


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

It looks like you were one of the few left with custom anodizing. The gold hubs turned out really well though. They messed up on my red hubs, but we're getting that taken care of luckily.


----------



## Porter7 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Got my wheels also*

I got my wheels Saturday. The wheels were in perfect condition and all that I expected. I agree it was a long wait and tried my patience, but the end result was worth it. I would just recommend not expecting a certain deadline or you will be disappointed. If you have a firm deadline, you may want to consider other builders. Could be that he's overbooked, has stocking issues or is badly organized. However, the product is a good one. It's just whether you can accept a variable building schedule in order to get his product.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I am needing a set of wheels to be built, and of course I have Mr. Watson in mind. Ought I attempt telephoning him? I did email him the other day, and of course I’m antsy for a response, but I also quickly came to the conclusion that a person with his experience and satisfied customer base surely has his hands full 24x7. Ought I call him, or just wait to see his email response?

-he who stacks pork


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I am needing a set of wheels to be built, and of course I have Mr. Watson in mind. Ought I attempt telephoning him? I did email him the other day, and of course I’m antsy for a response, but I also quickly came to the conclusion that a person with his experience and satisfied customer base surely has his hands full 24x7. Ought I call him, or just wait to see his email response?
> 
> -he who stacks pork


Call him. I find its the best way to get a hold of Troy. I really do love the set of wheels he built for me. I'm still infatuated with them even after almost 9,000 miles.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I am needing a set of wheels to be built, and of course I have Mr. Watson in mind. Ought I attempt telephoning him? I did email him the other day, and of course I’m antsy for a response, but I also quickly came to the conclusion that a person with his experience and satisfied customer base surely has his hands full 24x7. Ought I call him, or just wait to see his email response?
> 
> -he who stacks pork


Good luck calling him or having him call back (or even leaving a message because his mailbox is full for weeks). I sent you a PM.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

after these coupla years, is Troy still the real slim shady?

website off line?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

He's going to be selling his wheels through only a couple of different shops, at least from what I hear. I think one of the shops is Fair Wheel Bikes in Tuscon. I don't know whether he is going to be building them or if he is going to be supplying the parts to the shops and they build them?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

How many threads are on this forum from his unresponsive communication. Do his wheels pedal themselves? That is the only reason why I can see anybody would deal with this guy with zero buisness sense. If you can't deliver your product on time, quit taking orders.


----------

